# Bozemen Backcountry Suggestions?



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

why not go for the backcountry with a lift at bridger bowl?


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Check out Mt Ella. Definitely the local hill for tasties. Just S & E of town


----------



## ccoats (Sep 30, 2006)

*mt ella huh?*

Mt Ella sounds lucious? where could i find out where this magical place of tasty powder is?


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Hit one of the mtneering shops or pick up a topo


----------

